# funky pups



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/15-Car-Subwoofers-Mode...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

those would make some nice floor speakers for the house......just so they can be blown up by a house amp


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

already placed bid


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Kicker-XPL-15s-USED_...1QQcmdZViewItem



thats come rare kicker shit there


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

even more ancient kicker shit, circa 1987

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kicker-Substation-KS60...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 5 2005, 05:36 PM~4342394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This kicker box looks a lot like a box I got when I bought a car. It had 2 8s in a sealed box. It came hooked up to some garbage MEI amp and it still pounded pretty hard.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

thats funny, I was even thinking about my old MEI amp from years ago, it was black with blue trim and it was 2x50 ... it was a little flakey sometimes, but overall it was a kickass amp for its day.

Id kill to find another one for nostalga sake


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 6 2005, 12:46 AM~4345461
> *thats funny, I was even thinking about my old MEI amp from years ago, it was black with blue trim and it was 2x50  ... it was a little flakey sometimes, but overall it was a kickass amp for its day.
> 
> Id kill to find another one for nostalga sake
> *


wanna talk about nastalgia, you remember those mtx sub box setups they used to sell at walmart? if i could, i'd like to find one of them suckers again, i know where the box is right now, one of my brothers friends has it now, but i'd like to find another one, with the original mtx 10's in it, can't even remember the model number of em, but i'm sure it was whatever the lowest model was back in 1994-1996


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

how about this gem :










Savard Rap 15  I had two of them in my fiat for a while in 1993

My buddy had the famous first Savard Bandbass box they made, and OMG that shit banged. I could remember him having it in his Cavalier that I built for him, and it was hitting so hard (im not exaggerating) you could actually hear the air leave the vehicle when you rolled the windows up half way. Was horrible SQ, but bangged like a mofo!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 6 2005, 02:33 AM~4345943
> *how about this gem :
> 
> 
> ...


sheeeyat, here's something that brings back good memories for me 
http://physicalnature.tripod.com/sunbird.html

old competition system....3 12" image dynamics off of a 1k watt amp, hit over 140 db's in that little car


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

heh, you got some 13x7 reverse rims on there, reminds me of my AIR CIVIC










Had two 15" earthquake EQ-15's in it and 3/4 ton chevy air shocks in the back (took out the struts)

I could slam that beeotch :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 6 2005, 04:07 AM~4346140
> *heh, you got some 13x7 reverse rims on there, reminds me of my AIR CIVIC
> 
> 
> ...


nice 

noting about that sunbird though....yea i may only be 20, but i've been into car audio, both building and designing, for alot longer than you think  and the sunbird was competing back in the mid 90's hitting those numbers, with a simple square ported box.....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

That motherfucker ended the bidding on the pups.....I was highest bidder too...I'll cut the motherfucker :angry: who keeps me from my pups


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

lmao.......
MY FIRST SET OF WOOFERS WERE THE OLD MTX TERMINATORS- I WONDER IF ANYONE HAS SEEN SOME OF THOSE CHEAPIES AROUND......


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 6 2005, 01:15 PM~4348709
> *lmao.......
> MY FIRST SET OF WOOFERS WERE THE OLD MTX TERMINATORS- I WONDER IF ANYONE HAS SEEN SOME OF THOSE CHEAPIES AROUND......
> *


same with me, first system consisted of 2 12" terminaters, and 2 10 inchers. . sitting in truck boxes lol. . those were the days

i actually used to think that shit was loud at one time


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Dec 6 2005, 03:04 PM~4349079
> *same with me, first system consisted of 2 12" terminaters, and 2 10 inchers. . sitting in truck boxes lol. . those were the days
> 
> i actually used to think that shit was loud at one time
> *


i wonder if thats what those subs were called that i had, all i remember is mtx written in the middle of the cone on them, i can't remember any of the writing on the magnets....but they do remind me of the new roadthunders today....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

dont make me break out the Kicker Mohawks 










http://www.adelcom.net/Mohawk1.htm

you can still buy em from this fool


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 6 2005, 05:12 PM~4349975
> *dont make me break out the Kicker Mohawks
> 
> 
> ...


sheeyat, i'll bust out my boston acoustic a100's on yo azz


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn...he ended the auction early


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 6 2005, 04:07 AM~4346140
> *heh, you got some 13x7 reverse rims on there, reminds me of my AIR CIVIC
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but that still looks weird


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 6 2005, 01:12 AM~4345621
> *wanna talk about nastalgia, you remember those mtx sub box setups they used to sell at walmart?  if i could, i'd like to find one of them suckers again, i know where the box is right now, one of my brothers friends has it now, but i'd like to find another one, with the original mtx 10's in it, can't even remember the model number of em, but i'm sure it was whatever the lowest model was back in 1994-1996
> *


they look anything like these?? ive got the original cheap ass ported truck box that goes with em too...


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 6 2005, 01:12 AM~4345621
> *wanna talk about nastalgia, you remember those mtx sub box setups they used to sell at walmart?  if i could, i'd like to find one of them suckers again, i know where the box is right now, one of my brothers friends has it now, but i'd like to find another one, with the original mtx 10's in it, can't even remember the model number of em, but i'm sure it was whatever the lowest model was back in 1994-1996
> *


they look anything like these?? ive got the original cheap ass ported truck box that goes with em too...


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Dec 6 2005, 09:57 PM~4351805
> *they look anything like these?? ive got the original cheap ass ported truck box that goes with em too...
> *



LMAO my cousin has 2 of those in his shack. old as all hell!


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 6 2005, 09:58 PM~4351819
> *LMAO my cousin has 2 of those in his shack. old as all hell!
> *


my brother bought those for his first truck probably 5-6 years ago for $60, when i got my truck there wasnt any speakers in it at all so i payed him $20 for them and put them in sealed q-logic truck boxes..they actually sounded decent with no amp but i only ran them for a month until i got my new subs and amp


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Dec 6 2005, 09:58 PM~4351817
> *they look anything like these?? ive got the original cheap ass ported truck box that goes with em too...
> *


the baskets look similar, but all i remember is just MTX written in red letters in the middle, don't remember road thunder written on them, these were from 10-11 years ago.....


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Dec 6 2005, 10:01 PM~4351846
> *my brother bought those for his first truck probably 5-6 years ago for $60, when i got my truck there wasnt any speakers in it at all so i payed him $20 for them and put them in sealed q-logic truck boxes..they actually sounded decent with no amp but i only ran them for a month until i got my new subs and amp
> *


I ran one of those in my old wagon with a Radio Shack amp. :biggrin: not as good as I hoped it would be.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

my room mate in college had a pair of those in his S10, and he thought he was the shit. I just wanted to punch him in the mouth because of it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, i guess these are somehow new, but these look extremely similar to the 10's i had, the dustcaps and all, except i remember mtx being written in red....


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2005, 04:57 PM~4341622
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/15-Car-Subwoofers-Mode...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :roflmao: DAMN WHATS SAD IS THAT I REMEMBER JACKING SOME OF THESE OUT OF THIS BITCH'S VW JUST TO FUCK WITH HIM


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I have never heard funky pups before, but from what I know, there crap. But there good for home audio?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 10 2005, 01:27 PM~4378554
> *I have never heard funky pups before, but from what I know, there crap. But there good for home audio?
> *


They're good because Snoop says so! :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 10 2005, 10:31 AM~4378569
> *They're good because Snoop says so!  :cheesy:
> *


snoop says bazooka is good, and I don't belive him :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 10 2005, 01:38 PM~4378600
> *snoop says bazooka is good, and I don't belive him :cheesy:
> *


You didn't get the joke noob... :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 10 2005, 10:40 AM~4378609
> *You didn't get the joke noob...  :uh:
> *


ehhh :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 10 2005, 11:27 AM~4378554
> *I have never heard funky pups before, but from what I know, there crap. But there good for home audio?
> *


they aren't good for anything, they were sold by the "case" just cheap bs speakers for high school kids that thought the pink or red, or whatever friggin color that is, surround, looked cool. they were whatsoever, not good at anything, sound quality, as well as spl, sucked.

controversial though, for the money, they were prolly louder than anything else in their price range


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually the pups are just a joke upon themselves. They are the worst of the worst, which makes them the most known in the underground culture of car audio. Kinda like, we all know what a Ford Pinto is, but we'd never be caught dead in one, and we get a kick out of seeing a Pinto with a 1000 horse power engine sitting in it, its the same situation.

The fact that they have no power handling, no quality SPL or SQ or anything else for that matter, but having a goofy ass name makes these subs worth what they are worth - a joke. These are the kind of speakers you see advertised with saying stuff like "HIGH POWER 300 WATT SPEAKER" "PULP PAPER PRESSED VACUUM FORMED CONES" which are all hyped up by an advertising retard who knows nothing about car audio but apparently has recieved the job of trying to promote speakers.



Pups can be bought from $10-30 depending on size and number. Ive heard of people buying crates of these subs just to blow.

Here i'll post a pic of some pups so you can giggle at them...



































Below is the actual circulated advertisement of pups by a real company. It makes it all the more funnier.











So now maybe you all get the Funky pup joke now. Its the below ghetto walmart level fleamarket boom box 4000 watt super speaker that it looks. :cheesy:

The funky pup represents everything that a wrong with car audio advertising hype and style.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 11 2005, 01:51 AM~4382253
> *Actually the pups are just a joke upon themselves.  They are the worst of the worst, which makes them the most known in the underground culture of car audio.  Kinda like, we all know what a Ford Pinto is, but we'd never be caught dead in one, and we get a kick out of seeing a Pinto with a 1000 horse power engine sitting in it, its the same situation.
> 
> The fact that they have no power handling, no quality SPL or SQ or anything else for that matter,  but having a goofy ass name makes these subs worth what they are worth - a joke.  These are the kind of speakers  you see advertised with saying stuff like "HIGH POWER 300 WATT SPEAKER"  "PULP PAPER PRESSED VACUUM FORMED CONES" which are all hyped up by an advertising retard who knows nothing about car audio but apparently has recieved the job of trying to promote speakers.
> ...


I kinda new there was something up with it, just the way it looks, small driver and all, cheap stuff...


----------

